# Roofing license experience



## Nicktheroofer (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey guys! New member here. I need some help with my Roofing licence application experience in Florida! I filled out the Certified Roofing Contractor license application and the DBPR sent me an email asking for a detailed report of each job I was a part of? I was a part of 100s of jobs. Do they really want a report of each one? Thanks for the help in advance!!


----------

